# Tamino in the Magic Flute



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

So I love Mozart's Magic Flute, but every time I watch it I can't help but think how useless Tamino is in most of the opera. First, he's chased by a serpent and faints, so its up to the three ladies to kill the serpent. Then he falls in love with a picture. When he vows to rescue Pamina, the three ladies then just give him the magic flute AND directions to Sarastro's temple via the the three child-spirits.

Even with the magic flute AND an escort to Sarastro's temple, its Papageno that finds Pamina while Tamino just hangs out in the grove trying to get through one of the doors (which he can't even do on his own).

For Tamino's "induction" trials, he doesn't have to do anything brave, he just has to not talk. Then, when he goes through the chambers of fire and water, Pamina just shows up and GIVES him the flute that will protect him.

The music is of course gorgeous. I know the story is just a fairy tale and includes elements of freemasonry etc. BUT it just seems that Tamino is pretty useless because all he does is keep quiet and wait for other characters to do everything for him.

Too harsh?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Olias said:


> So I love Mozart's Magic Flute, but every time I watch it I can't help but think how useless Tamino is in most of the opera.


Maybe he's practicing for the role of Don Ottavio.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Olias said:


> I can't help but think how useless Tamino is in most of the opera.


because he is a prince.

how a prince supposed to be the James Bond?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Friendly with the Magic Flute I never try to see the point of what is going on as it appears a complete load of nonsense to anyone apart from perhaps a Freemason. I just enjoy Mozart sublime music .


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Olias said:


> So I love Mozart's Magic Flute, but every time I watch it I can't help but think how useless Tamino is in most of the opera. First, he's chased by a serpent and faints, so its up to the three ladies to kill the serpent. Then he falls in love with a picture. When he vows to rescue Pamina, the three ladies then just give him the magic flute AND directions to Sarastro's temple via the the three child-spirits.
> 
> Even with the magic flute AND an escort to Sarastro's temple, its Papageno that finds Pamina while Tamino just hangs out in the grove trying to get through one of the doors (which he can't even do on his own).
> 
> ...


He is not meant to be a swashbuckling hero.

he is tricked by the queen - being inexperienced in life - and has much to learn - which he eventually does when he begins to communicate with the enlightened ones - Sarastro's people. He has a serious attitude - does what is necessary. The magic flute is there to be used though Tamino is going into the flames and waters regardless. He keeps to his vow of silence despite Pamina's misery and his own.

The wise council and Sarastro consider that he is worthy.

There is not much else to say.


----------

